
Did Donald Trump Use Artificial Intelligence to Win the Election? - mysticlabs
https://medium.com/@trentlapinski/did-donald-trump-use-artificial-intelligence-to-win-the-election-8008c2c0bf59#.nbj25uqnp
======
devopsproject
putting my money on brute force: [https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-
last-10-weeks-of-20...](https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-
last-10-weeks-of-2016-campaign-stops-in-one-handy-gif/)

